# SAME tractors have Deutz engines in them? (new ones)



## Viktor1234 (Dec 15, 2021)

SAME tractors have Deutz engines in them? (new ones)


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Some have the Deutz, some have Mitsubishi. I believe they make their own engine as well.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Never seen or heard of any around here.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

They are owned by SDF group which also owns Deutz so they probably do.....


----------

